# Palio cigar cutter for big (nay...huge) fingers



## Funkalicious (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm a newbie looking to buy my first cutter. I hear a lot of good things about Palios around the board, but just wanted to ask one question. I have huge hands/fingers (this gorilla might be a new gorilla, but he's 6"8 and three bucks) and I am wondering about the size of those finger holes.

Are the finger holes decent size or should I go with something more like a Xicar that doesn't seem to take that design approach?

Thanks in advance,
Matt


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

I just got my first Palio a couple of days ago.

Here's a pic with a quarter near the finger hole so you can get an idea.

Hope this helps.:tu


----------



## blurxp (May 13, 2008)

If I couldn't use my Palio the next best thing I think is the Xikar. No finger holes and they come in about every possible color/style to fit anyone's personality. 



Here's a pic of the Xikar for ya:


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Funkalicious said:


> I'm a newbie looking to buy my first cutter. I hear a lot of good things about Palios around the board, but just wanted to ask one question. I have huge hands/fingers (this gorilla might be a new gorilla, but he's 6"8 and three bucks) and I am wondering about the size of those finger holes.
> 
> Are the finger holes decent size or should I go with something more like a Xicar that doesn't seem to take that design approach?
> 
> ...


I am a diehard Palio user. But given your size, the Palio may not be suitable for you. I suggest finding someone with a Palio and trying it out. If the finger holes are too small, the Xikar would be the cutter for you.
:2


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

I too am every bit of the size of your 'buddy' and have no problem fitting my fingers inside a Palio. :tu


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> I too am every bit of the size of your 'buddy' and have no problem fitting my fingers inside a Palio. :tu


:tpd: I'm 6'6" and 330. I have no problems using the Palio. I have huge fuggin mitts.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

I guess you could always order it and if it doesn't work out for you simply return it for a Xikar. Gotta say, the Palio is sweeeet! Cuts so clean flat and smooth! Hard to imagine getting excited over a cutter but after using cheapo cutters for a while I guess it's understandable 



Rev.


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

Rev2010 said:


> Hard to imagine getting excited over a cutter but after using cheapo cutters for a while I guess it's understandable Rev.


Not hard to get excited at all. I love my Palio, much better than what I was using.:ss


----------



## ThreeSheets (Jul 4, 2008)

Another vote for Xikar. I haven't needed to try a Palio yet, cause I bought the Xikar first, and it hasn't let me down.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

If you can hold off until Vin's BBQ, you can try a few out then... :ss


----------



## panicjunkie (Aug 8, 2008)

The palio is in my opinion the best cutter,just be sure when you execute the cut you dont release it back too hard or it will pull apart and slide out/off the track.this has happen to me with the carbon fiber one twice now.but i just bring it back to my local shop and they give me a new one.:2


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

panicjunkie said:


> The palio is in my opinion the best cutter,just be sure when you execute the cut you dont release it back too hard or it will pull apart and slide out/off the track.this has happen to me with the carbon fiber one twice now.but i just bring it back to my local shop and they give me a new one.:2


It is designed to come off the track. It is so that you can clean the cutter better. You just slide it back on the track.


----------



## PolarGar (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a Palio on order and can't wait for it to arrive given all the great things I have heard about them.


----------



## SmokinAFuente (Jun 15, 2008)

pnoon said:


> I am a diehard Palio user. But given your size, the Palio may not be suitable for you. I suggest finding someone with a Palio and trying it out. If the finger holes are too small, the Xikar would be the cutter for you.
> :2


I'm 6'2" / 300+ and :tpd:

I love my Palio followed closely by my Xikar.

Now, some people say that the Xikar is awkward to use but, I think that its mostly people with small hands that say it. lol


----------



## Funkalicious (Sep 24, 2008)

Great replies, everyone. Having heard so many good things about the Palio, I'm tempted to go ahead and order one.

After all, if it doesn't work out...it could find its way into my first piece of ordnance (to be sent out shortly, don't you know...  ).


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

It is funny, I was talking to Mark (the owner of Palio) at the last SoCal herf and it turns out I have been using it incorrectly ever since I bought it. 

My fingers are small enough that I can get my first and middle finger into the cutter at the same time, so I do not rest a finger on the ledge like you are supposed to. 

Since it works for me, I am not about to change, but I would be surprised if your fingers are too big to use a palio.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Funkalicious said:


> After all, if it doesn't work out...it could find its way into my first piece of ordnance (to be sent out shortly, don't you know...  ).


Good plan, I really doubt you will get stuck with a Palio.



montecristo#2 said:


> It is funny, I was talking to Mark (the owner of Palio) at the last SoCal herf and it turns out I have been using it incorrectly ever since I bought it.
> 
> My fingers are small enough that I can get my first and middle finger into the cutter at the same time, so I do not rest a finger on the ledge like you are supposed to.
> 
> Since it works for me, I am not about to change, but I would be surprised if your fingers are too big to use a palio.


I never noticed this either. I'm glad you said something about that, I'll try to remember this for next time - I always put my middle finger on the top of the "arch".:tu


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

AD720 said:


> I never noticed this either. I'm glad you said something about that, I'll try to remember this for next time - I always put my middle finger on the top of the "arch".:tu


I think it needs to come with some user instructions (unless of course it already does).  :r

I think most people who get a palio and do not like it after using it 5-10 times are probably not using it correctly. I know it took me a couple of months to start using my palio regularly and to get a nice clean cut with it. Before that I just used the single blade havana cutters (which I still love and use on vacation).


----------



## PolarGar (Aug 10, 2008)

OK I'll take one for the team and be the only idiot to ask the question - how exactly is one supposed to use a Palio? I have a Zino Davidoff cutter that I use by putting my thumb in one side and middle finger in the other. 

Is it like shampoo in that it needs instructions? :ss


----------



## Funkalicious (Sep 24, 2008)

PolarGar said:


> OK I'll take one for the team and be the only idiot to ask the question - how exactly is one supposed to use a Palio?


Sounds to me (based on the last few posts) that it isn't that stupid of a question at all...

But then again, I'm an idiot so listening to me is "bad idea jeans..."


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

pnoon said:


> I am a diehard Palio user. But given your size, the Palio may not be suitable for you. I suggest finding someone with a Palio and trying it out. If the finger holes are too small, the Xikar would be the cutter for you.
> :2


 :tpd: You might want to test it out. I'm 7'2", around 320 and I tested it out first too.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

You use it like any other cutter. I think the earlier poster was simply saying he didn't realize the protruding bumps were for you to put a finger on. Doesn't matter though, I've cut with it plenty of times like any other dual blade cutter and got a totally flat smooth cut each time.



Rev.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

You only need your fingertips in there and the holes are pretty decent sized. But if you have massive gorilla like fingers then it may be too small for you.....I second Greg's suggestion about waiting till Vin's herf. There will be plenty there for you to try.


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

Damn, we have some big dudes here at Club Stogie. :tu


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

elderboy02 said:


> :tpd: I'm 6'6" and 330. I have no problems using the Palio. I have huge fuggin mitts.


If you are that big, do you even need a cutter or can you just scare the cap so badly that it jumps off?:ss


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

scottw said:


> If you are that big, do you even need a cutter or can you just scare the cap so badly that it jumps off?:ss


:r I ain't telling my secret method :r


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

scottw said:


> If you are that big, do you even need a cutter or can you just scare the cap so badly that it jumps off?:ss


I think the cap might do more laughing than anything else. :r


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Here's an idea of relative size of the Xikar, Palioand a generic.
You may have probs with fat fingers and the palio.
You will definitely NOT have this concern with the Xikar.
Tom









T


----------



## Funkalicious (Sep 24, 2008)

TOB9595 said:


> Here's an idea of relative size of the Xikar, Palioand a generic.


Awesome pic and very helpful. Thx, man. :tu


----------



## PolarGar (Aug 10, 2008)

Well done - nice shot.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

elderboy02 said:


> It is designed to come off the track. It is so that you can clean the cutter better. You just slide it back on the track.


I'll be damned. Did not know that! Just pulled mine apart and clean it. :tu


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

ca21455 said:


> I'll be damned. Did not know that! Just pulled mine apart and clean it. :tu


I found this out by accident. I was at a bachelor party a few weeks ago and pulled it apart. I thought I was screwed. I thought, well lets see if it goes back together, and sure enough it did. It slid right back on and it still works like a charm. :tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

elderboy02 said:


> It is designed to come off the track. It is so that you can clean the cutter better. You just slide it back on the track.


I'm curious as to how you came to know this. It is my understanding that it is not supposed to come apart.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

pnoon said:


> I'm curious as to how you came to know this. It is my understanding that it is not supposed to come apart.


Just a guess sir. Read my post above. How else would you completely clean the track? I guess I just thought how the factory would clean it. I could be wrong, but I have taken it apart several times now and put it back together. I smoke a cigar a day and it hasn't given me any problems. It still works just like the day I got it.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

elderboy02 said:


> Just a guess sir. Read my post above. How else would you completely clean the track? I guess I just thought how the factory would clean it. I could be wrong, but I have taken it apart several times now and put it back together. I smoke a cigar a day and it hasn't given me any problems. It still works just like the day I got it.


Whoa. No need for "sir". That just makes me feel old. 

It shouldn't be impossible to take apart. But it shouldn't be easy either. The 3 that I have owned have never come apart.

If you are happy with it as it is, no problem. But if it not to your liking, send a PM to Marc (OpusEx) or just take it to any authorized Palio dealer and they will exchange it for you.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Whoa. No need for "sir". That just makes me feel old.


Yes SIR.  :bn


----------

